# Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?



## jigga1986 (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo benutzt jemand von euch irgendwelche Köderdips? Bringt es etwas?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Es beruhigt die verzweifelte Anglerseele... ein wenig. |wavey:


----------



## jigga1986 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Also sinnlos?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Die einen sagen so, die anderen wieder so. Ich halte davon so gut wie nichts.


----------



## wilhelm (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Ich habe noch nie einen Unterschied im verhalten der Fische feststellen können. Sie beißen gleich gut oder auch nicht.
Ps:Ich gebe Andal zu einhundert Prozent recht.


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Wollte mir den dip aus zuckmückenlarven kaufen. Habe ihn aber nirgens bekommen.
Und hat sich heraus gestellt....
Das macht gar nichts!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

naja, kommt immer drauf an.

Wie beim Futter....

Wen Du alleine irgendwo sitzt, ein bisschen eingeweichtes Brot und die Fische kommen...

Und sie beissen auf ganz normale Maden....

Sitzt Du im Sektor mit 10 anderen und willst mehr als die fangen, kann jede Veränderung und jedes Reagieren eben die paar Gramm oder Stück mehr bringen  - oder weniger, wenn der Angler nicht weiss, was er macht oder falsch reagiert...


----------



## Andal (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Und auf wie viel Promille der Angler trifft diese besondere Wettkampfsituation zu?


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Ich habe da positive Erfahrungen gemacht. 
Die mittelchen sind keine wunderbringer aber dennoch immer wieder für den ein oder anderen Bonusfisch gut, wenn man es nicht versaut.
Es passt nicht jeder Dipp zu jedem Futter..


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*



Andal schrieb:


> Und auf wie viel Promille der Angler trifft diese besondere Wettkampfsituation zu?


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314961


----------



## jigga1986 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Bei eBay gibt es zammataro 20ml für ca.7€ Karamell für die Brassen...überlege mir das Mal zu bestellen. Da wir immer zu 2-3 angeln müsste man eigentlich etwas merken wenn das zeug was bringen soll

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Genau - beste Idee:
In der Praxis  checken.
Versuch macht kluch!

Aber dann auch berichten!!


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Ich habe immer welche dabei. Der Garlic von Zamataro ist eine Waffe auf Plötzen. Und der Monstermix von CM geht auch gut. Aber immer Tagesabhängig.


----------



## jigga1986 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> Ich habe immer welche dabei. Der Garlic von Zamataro ist eine Waffe auf Plötzen. Und der Monstermix von CM geht auch gut. Aber immer Tagesabhängig.


Stehen Brassen auch auf garlic? Was für Gewässer befischst du damit

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## yukonjack (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich habe da positive Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Die mittelchen sind keine wunderbringer aber dennoch immer wieder für den ein oder anderen Bonusfisch gut, wenn man es nicht versaut.
> Es passt nicht jeder Dipp zu jedem Futter..



für mich das Unwort des Jahres.


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*



yukonjack schrieb:


> für mich das Unwort des Jahres.


Dann werde ich dieses Wort in Zukunft vermeiden :q


----------



## DUSpinner (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Wenn Fische gut beißen, bringt ein dippen nix, außer Zeit.
Ich habe bei vielen Gemeinshaftsfischen mit dem richtigen Dipp, den einen oder anderen Fisch überlisten können, nachdem einige Zeit nichts gebissen hatte. Vor Jahren hatte ich mal bei einem solchen Angeln am Rhein mit Garlic-Dip wahre Sternstunden erlebt. Hatte ich den Köder ohne Dip ins Wasser befördert, dauerte der nächste Biss wesentlich länger als mit Dip. Jahre danch funzte dieser Dip eher in der kalten Jahreszeit auf Rotaugen. Versuch macht aber klug..


----------



## feederbrassen (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Ob man es unbedingt braucht muss letztendlich jeder für sich selber wissen.
Mal geht Süß mal Fischig und ein anderes mal ist es vielleicht Knobi oder was ganz anderes.
Abhängig von Gewässer und Jahreszeit.
Gerade wenn die Bissfreqeunz nachlässt bringt es wieder Fisch.
Das ist m.e. fakt.
Wenn sie eh gut Beissen braucht man es nicht.
Sehe ich genauso.
Siehe Post von DUSpinner.
Ich kenne allerdings keinen der ,eher Wettkampforientiert fischt ,der solche mittelchen *nicht benutzt.
*Manche mögen sagen alles spinnerei ,jeder so wie er mag.
Ich bin nie ohne Dip am Wasser.
Brassen Karamel nutze ich u.a auch und einige andere.:m


----------



## Nordan (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Bei eBay gibt es zammataro 20ml für ca.7€ Karamell für die Brassen...überlege mir das Mal zu bestellen. Da wir immer zu 2-3 angeln müsste man eigentlich etwas merken wenn das zeug was bringen soll
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Warum nicht gleich schönes (Salzbutter)-Karamell selber machen?

Kannste einmal Maden reindippen, dann deinen Finger.
Schmeckt so geil, da macht sogar das nichtsfangen nichts aus


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Um den Köder vom Futterplatz abzuheben sind Dips der Weg Nummer 1. Gerade wenn mit Maden gefüttert wird und du den Dip des Tages gefunden hast kannst du die Fische schneller zum Haken führen.

Es beschleunigt, bringt definitiv auch mehr Fisch. Ich habe über 4 Wochen jetzt normale Made gegen rote Made getestet, was meint ihr wohl, was besser funktioniert hatte ?


----------



## jigga1986 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Deine Meinung zählt nicht, du angelst in einem Gewässer wo die Brassen sich stapeln 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Deine Meinung zählt nicht, du angelst in einem Gewässer wo die Brassen sich stapeln
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Möchtest du mit mir dort mal angeln fahren ? Dort stapeln sich viele Dinge, aber keine großen Brassen. :q Es ist sogar komplett das Gegenteil, der See hat einen Bestand von vielen kleinen Brassen und Rotaugen, kaum über 100 Gramm, davon sehr viele. Wenig kapitale Fische, die besten Brasse hat vielleicht 2 Kilo.

Ich ziehe aber in den nächsten zwei Monaten in meine alte Heimat, dann stapeln sich hier Brassen von 5 Kg, davon seeeeeeeehr viele. :vik:


----------



## thanatos (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

beim einfachen stippen kann man sich das schenken ,da brauch man kein aufwendiges Futter und Madendip 
 Beim Wettkampf ist es aber entscheidend es reicht nicht die Lockwirkung des Futters die Made sollte dann schon gierig von den Fischen genommen werden, mein Zusatz - Zibethöl -Maden waschen etwas trocknen und ohne Sägespäne in die Dose 10 Tropfen Öl drauf ,gut durchschütteln und mit Maismehl überstäuben.
 2. Dip aus Tubifexen - Tubis lebend unmittelbar vor dem Angeln zerquetschen mit etwas Mehl binden und in ein Filmdöschen füllen die angeköderten Maden eintauchen .
 Bei beiden kommen die Bisse heftig so das man bei der kleinsten Bewegung der Pose anschlagen kann.
 Hätte ich vor 10 Jahren nicht verraten .


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Brasseminol war ja wohl einmalig. Hat aber nur funktioniert, wenn auch die großen am Platz sind. Leider gibt es das Zeug nicht mehr. Ich habe nie geschafft das Zeug auf diexdafür bestimmte Art alle zu bekommen. Meist ist mif das Fläschchen umgekippt. Und wehe du hast das Zeug auf die Haut oder Klamotten bekommen, Hausverbot garantiert. Und nicht nur das. Das gilt auch für den Garlic von Zamataro. Und, ja, es intressieren sich auch Brassen dafür.


----------



## jigga1986 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*



thanatos schrieb:


> beim einfachen stippen kann man sich das schenken ,da brauch man kein aufwendiges Futter und Madendip
> Beim Wettkampf ist es aber entscheidend es reicht nicht die Lockwirkung des Futters die Made sollte dann schon gierig von den Fischen genommen werden, mein Zusatz - Zibethöl -Maden waschen etwas trocknen und ohne Sägespäne in die Dose 10 Tropfen Öl drauf ,gut durchschütteln und mit Maismehl überstäuben.
> .


Was denn für ein Öl?


Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Ich ziehe aber in den nächsten zwei Monaten in meine alte Heimat, dann stapeln sich hier Brassen von 5 Kg, davon seeeeeeeehr viele. :vik:[/QUOTE]


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Die alte Heimat ist wo?
Lass es uns wissen.
Wir wollen auch solche brassen!


----------



## stippler (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ob man es unbedingt braucht muss letztendlich jeder für sich selber wissen.
> Mal geht Süß mal Fischig und ein anderes mal ist es vielleicht Knobi oder was ganz anderes.
> Abhängig von Gewässer und Jahreszeit.
> Gerade wenn die Bissfreqeunz nachlässt bringt es wieder Fisch. aber definitiv :vik:
> ...



Genau so ist es :m
Ohne das Zeug`s gehe ich nicht ans Wasser . 
Man muss halt dann ausprobieren was geht , süss,herb oder deftig. 

Mfg Eric


----------



## thanatos (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Was denn für ein Öl?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



hab ich doch geschrieben  *ZIEBETÖL #6 -w*ird aus den Drüsen der Ziebetkatze gewonnen
 PGN geht auch und ist sogar billiger.
 Beim Wettkampf geht es um Schnelligkeit da ist ein zaghaftes
 Rumgenibble contraproduktiv der Köder muß in der Konkurenz zum Lockfutter vorn stehen die Fische müssen 
 die Maden regelrecht verschlingen.#q


----------



## jigga1986 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Ist das dein Erst?

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thanatos (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> Ist das dein Erst?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Warum zweifelst du erscheint irgend etwas davon unglaubwürdig ;+
 Ist ein sehr alter Lockstoff der schon in den 20 er Jahren
 als Zigeunerzibet gehandelt wurde.
 Über 60 Jahre Angelerfahrung - ich denke da habe ich genug getestet und weiß wie ich meine Pokale erbeutet habe #6


----------



## Waller Michel (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Also ich hab auch schon positive Erfahrungen gemacht, wenn ich auch sagen muss, wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, Wundermittel sind es auf keinen Fall. Natürlich passt auch nicht jedes Mittel zu jedem Fisch und auch ne Überdosierung kann kontraproduktiv sein. 
Ich versuche zB. bei Maden immer erst ohne und wenn nichts geht dann mit. ...allerdings bringt es manchmal mehr die Angelmethode , den Köder oder die Tiefe zu wechseln als unzählige Lockstoffe zu testen. 


LG Michael


----------



## Bibbelmann (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*



thanatos schrieb:


> PGN geht auch und ist sogar billiger.


Was ist denn PGN?

Danke,
Philipp


----------



## thanatos (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Was ist denn PGN?
> 
> Danke,
> Philipp



PGN ist auch ein chemisches geheimes Lockmittel
 was (wie mir erklärt wurde) von jüdischen Fischerei-
 unternehmen zum tränken von Reusennetzen in Kanada
 entwickelt wurde - ist vor etwa 15 Jahren auf Umwegen auf  den deutschen Markt ,nicht ganz legal ,da die Firma anti deutsch ist gekommen . 
 Ob die damals von den Händlern verwendete Bezeichnung 
 PGN korrekt ist ????????? habe jeden falls bei Google 
 dazu nix gefunden.
 Wichtig für mich war nur das es funktioniert hat.
 Der Preis PGN 8,-DM/10 ml, 12 ,-DM für gleiche Menge Zibetöl.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Bitte nicht schlagen - bin Nichtstipper:
Habe gehört, dass es (Wett)Angler gibt, die Maden in Kaffeepulver laufen lassen oder ganz starken Kaffee (was weiss ich, 6 Löffel Pulver auf Tasse oder so) kochen, mit Mondamin abbinden und das als Dip nehmen - kennt das einer? 
Wirkt das?
Wär zumindest preiswert......

Weil manche Preise die hier aufgerufen - junge, junge..... schwäbisch ist das nicht..


----------



## bootszander (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Hallo Thomas das mit dem kaffeepulver kommt von den engländern. Da hat ein wettkapfangler herausgefunden das bronzefarbene maden besser fangen sollen. Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

aaaah - liegt also an der Farbe dann und nicht am Geschmack/Geruch (oder Koffein?)??
danke!


----------



## Piru80 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Also das Thema mit dem PGN finde ich ja mal interessant.
Ich selber habe Dip's von Top Secret gehabt und keinen Unterschied gemerkt.
Aber muss ja nix heißen.
Werde auch andere Dip's versuchen,bis ich überzeugt bin,er bringt was oder nicht

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*



bootszander schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas das mit dem kaffeepulver kommt von den engländern. Da hat ein wettkapfangler herausgefunden das bronzefarbene maden besser fangen sollen. Gruß Jürgen



Hinzu kommt noch das Röstaroma vom Kaffee.
Man sollte die Maden aber weningstens 2 -3 Tage vorher im Kaffeepulver laufen lassen damit sie die Bronzefarbe annehmen und halt den Geruch.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gabe es irgendwann mal  einen Artikel in der Fisch & Fang darüber.

Leider auch nicht in D erhältlich : POLVitamo :q
Wenn das nichts bringt ist auch kein Fisch in der Nähe.


----------



## jigga1986 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt noch das Röstaroma vom Kaffee.
> Man sollte die Maden aber weningstens 2 -3 Tage vorher im Kaffeepulver laufen lassen damit sie die Bronzefarbe annehmen und halt den Geruch.
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere gabe es irgendwann mal  einen Artikel in der Fisch & Fang darüber.
> 
> ...


https://matchanglershop.de/shop/Fut...kstoff-fuer-Maden-und-Wuermer-10ml::2493.html

Was ist hiermit

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bootszander (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Ich muss sagen von lockstoffen bin ich total weggekommen. 

Ich sag immer: natur fängt am besten?

Die maden müssen bei mir nur frisch sein damit sie sich im wasser noch bewegen.


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*



jigga1986 schrieb:


> https://matchanglershop.de/shop/Fut...kstoff-fuer-Maden-und-Wuermer-10ml::2493.html
> 
> Was ist hiermit


Ahh, so lernt man dazu :m
Da ich aber eh viel in NL kaufe beziehe ich das natürlich auch dort und kostet ,, nur" 9,95€ |supergri


----------



## Andal (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Alles nachzulesen im Handbuch für Gerätehändler im Kapitel "So fängt man Angler"! :m


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*



Andal schrieb:


> Alles nachzulesen im Handbuch für Gerätehändler im Kapitel "So fängt man Angler"! :m




Hallo,

aus der Reihe "So fängt man......." vom Verlag Paul Parey habe ich mir in den 1960 auch einige Büchlein gekauft. 
Den von Dir angegebenen Titel kenne ich allerdings nicht, muss wohl einen neuere Ausgabe sein|supergri.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Andal (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> aus der Reihe "So fängt man......." vom Verlag Paul Parey habe ich mir in den 1960 auch einige Büchlein gekauft.
> Den von Dir angegebenen Titel kenne ich allerdings nicht, muss wohl einen neuere Ausgabe sein|supergri.
> ...



Eine limitierte Edition für den Fachhandel.


----------



## feederbrassen (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*



Andal schrieb:


> Alles nachzulesen im Handbuch für Gerätehändler im Kapitel "So fängt man Angler"! :m



Ich glaube nach allem was ich hier gelesen habe kennst du dich bestens damit aus.:vik:


----------



## yukonjack (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

und ewig grüßt das Murmeltier........


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

Für mich sind Dips einfach Klasse weil sie den Ködern vom Rest des Futterplatzes abheben und so Fische schneller an den Haken bringen/ den Köder schneller finden lassen. Guter Nebeneffekt ist auch, das die Bisse wesentlich intensiver ausfallen. So wird vom feinsten Genuckel in Sekunden ein brachialer Biss. |wavey:


----------



## thanatos (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*

@ Thomas - was entspricht beim Angeln schon der schwäbischen Seele ;+
 Aber es ist ja nicht nur von den Händlern so gewünscht 
 sondern auch von den Anglern so gewollt :q
 Es sitzt sich doch auf einem Angelstuhl viel bequemer 
 wenn " flutsch und Angligschwein " oder so was draufsteht
 als auf der baugleichen ,nahmen losen Hutsche die zudem 
 noch 20 Euronchen billiger ist |uhoh:
 und mancher hochgepriesener teurer Lockstoff ist oft auch nur billige Plürre - Pst das ist eigentlich geheim  !
 ,


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*



thanatos schrieb:


> @ Thomas - was entspricht beim Angeln schon der schwäbischen Seele ;+,


anderes Thema - daher bin ich ja immer am gucken nach preiswert Alternativen.....

Wie die Kaffeegeschichte


----------



## thanatos (22. Juli 2017)

*AW: Maden Dip. Ja, Nein, Welche?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> Was ist denn PGN?
> 
> Danke,
> Philipp



ist gerade bei eBay im Angebot hab ich heute gesehen .
 Kann ich nur empfehlen es zu probieren .
 Maden von den Sägespänen trennen ,6 - 10 Tropfen drauf
 und nach ein paar Minuten etwas Maisschrot drauf.Dann nibbeln die Fische nicht lange rum. #6


----------

